# G0704 motor controller



## JohnsonFabrication (Nov 5, 2014)

I purchased a complete new G0704 mill head off ebay, and it should be here tomorrow. It is complete except for one thing, the motor control box is missing. I would like to build a new box myself, and do it as cheaply as possible. Can anyone recommend a good control board for it? To replace the control box from Grizzly would cost over $400, and I think i can put other controls in it a lot cheaper, i just need a direction to look :thinking:


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 5, 2014)

Google Hoss G0704. He'll have what you are looking for.
 Dave


----------



## bladehunter (Nov 12, 2014)

http://www.kbelectronics.com/Variable_Speed_DC_Drives.html

Basically the type of controller used in the G0704.


http://www.g0704.com/Projects.html

Hoss has a lot of great info on his site.


----------

